# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Σύνδεση από Καλλιθέα???

## Ramirez

Καλησπέρα σε όλους… ένας αρχάριος φίλος μου [όχι ότι εγώ είμαι expert  ::  ] ψάχνει να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο και προσφέρθηκα να τον βοηθήσω, είναι στην περιοχή της Καλλιθέας με πολύ καλή θέα προς πολλές κατευθύνσεις (κόμβος #20451), ψάχνουμε για 802.11 N ή A σε AP ή ΒΒ, καθώς το πιάτο είναι Ubiquity NanoBridge M5, αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας μου στείλει μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Convict

Δήλωσε τα σωστά στοιχεία σου στη Wind όσον αφορά την γεωγραφική θέση του κόμβου διότι εμφανίζεσαι μέσο πέλαγα .

----------


## Ramirez

Ναι το ξέρω, από λάθος τον βούλιαξα τον κόμβο  :: , τώρα είναι εντάξει...

----------


## vgolden2

+

----------


## Ramirez

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Κατ’ αρχήν θέλουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Vgolden2 για τον χρόνο και την βοήθειά του στο στήσιμο του κόμβου, χωρίς το ενδιαφέρον και την υποστήριξή του δεν θα μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε το link! 
Τώρα ψάχνουμε και για δεύτερη σύνδεση από #20451 και μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε ένα Mikrotik SXT LITE5 σε dual. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει μήνυμα. 
Επίσης επειδή υπολειπόμαστε σε mikrotik router για την δρομολόγηση, εάν έχει κάποιος για δωρεά ή πώληση θα το εκτιμήσουμε ιδιαίτερα!

----------


## Ramirez

Αναναίωση...

----------


## Ramirez

Χρόνια Πολλά!!!

----------


## mickof

Χρόνια πολλά, έχε υπ' όψη ότι το SXT σε πάνω από 3 με 4 χλμ δεν θα σου κλειδώσει dual stream, το δοκίμασα στην επαρχία σε παρθένο από wifi μέρος, έβγαλα ένα link στα 5χλμ SXT προς SXT, αλλά μου έπαιξε καλά μόνο στα 65Mbps. Γενικά δεν είναι άσχημο briki αλλά έχε υπ' οψη ότι έχει 100Mbps Lan το οποίο θα είναι bottle neck στα 300Mbps που έχει δυνατότητα να βγάλει. Θα σου πρότεινα να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για πολύ κοντινό link ή αν έχεις όρεξη για πατέντα φτιάξε σε ένα πιάτο μία μικρή βάση ώστε να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σαν feeder, έχω δεί στο εξωτερικό αυτήν την εφαρμογή και είχαν βγάλει πολύ μακρινά link. Φιλικά mickof.

----------


## Ramirez

Ναι την έχω δει την πατέντα με το sxt και το πιάτο  :: , επίσης τώρα η mikrotik έβγαλε και τα basebox τα οποία υποψιάζομαι ότι ταιριάζουν γάντι στις υποδοχές των rocketdish της UBNT και λογικά με πατέντα και σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη κεραία  ::  !!! Το sxt στον 18948 που κοιτάζει προς Χολαργό είναι gigabit και το πιο μακρινό σπίτι από εμένα είναι στα 2 km περίπου, μετά πάμε βουνό  ::  , οπότε από τη φύση της τοποθεσίας μου και της οπτικής γωνίας το Link είναι μόνο για κοντινα. στον 20451 έχουμε μία καινούρια grid διαθέσιμη αλλά ανάλογα με το τι θα βρεθεί από την απέναντι πλευρά μπορούμε να έχουμε και άλλες επιλογές...

----------


## ayan143

ψάχνει να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο και προσφέρθηκα να τον βοηθήσω, είναι στην περιοχή της Καλλιθέας με πολύ καλή θέα προς πολλές κατευθύνσεις (κόμβος #20451), ψάχνουμε για 802.11 N ή A σε AP ή ΒΒ, καθώς το πιάτο είναι Ubiquity NanoBridge M5, αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας μου στείλει μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb

> ψάχνει να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο και προσφέρθηκα να τον βοηθήσω, είναι στην περιοχή της Καλλιθέας με πολύ καλή θέα προς πολλές κατευθύνσεις (κόμβος #20451), ψάχνουμε για 802.11 N ή A σε AP ή ΒΒ, καθώς το πιάτο είναι Ubiquity NanoBridge M5, αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας μου στείλει μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ.


GTH

----------

